# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  चित्र की views केसे जाने

## Chandrshekhar

फोरम के समस्त धुरंधरों , तकनीकी जानकारो , सारे सदस्यो से निवेदन ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो जिस तरह सूत्र की views होती है , क्या उस तरह चित्रो की भी views पता की जा सकती है ,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सबसे ज्यादा चित्रो के ही सूत्र है फोरम पे ........

----------


## Badtameez

> सबसे ज्यादा चित्रो के ही सूत्र है फोरम पे ........


बिल्कुल सही बात है ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अगर ये पता चल सके की कोन  से चित्र को कितने views मिले है तो कमाल हो जाएगा, फिर सूत्रधार उसी तरह के चित्र पेश करेंगे , जिससे सर्वर पे फालतू लोड भी नहीं आयेगा ओर सुतरोकी क्वालिटी भी हाइ हो जायेगी , सूत्रधार की मेहनत भी सफल होगी, मेरी मदद करे दोस्तो, बताये मुझे क्या ये संभव है दोस्तो ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> बिल्कुल सही बात है ।


मित्र आपको भी जाननी है क्या ?

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

mujhe janna hai koi bataye agar sambhav ho?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सूत्रधारक चित्र पे चित्र दिखाते रहते है, पोस्ट मारते रहते है , पर उन्हे ये पता नहीं चलता की कोण से चित्र की views कितनी है किस तरह की चित्र लोग पसंद कर रहे है, अगर संभव हो तो बताये, .....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> mujhe janna hai koi bataye agar sambhav ho?


भाई जी चिंता ना करे , इस फोरम पे एक से एक विद्वान है , अगर ये हो सकता है , तो काफी सदस्यो को तो पता ही होगा,  
वे जानकारी दे देंगे

----------


## Badtameez

> मित्र आपको भी जाननी है क्या ?


हां मित्र बता नहीं सकता तो जान ही लूं।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> हां मित्र बता नहीं सकता तो जान ही लूं।


हाँ यार एक मित्र ने बताया था की आप जान सकते है, मुझे कोइ  जानकारी  नहीं है इस विषय पे तो पूछ लिया आप सबसे .....

----------


## Badtameez

> हाँ यार एक मित्र ने बताया था की आप जान सकते है, मुझे कोइ  जानकारी  नहीं है इस विषय पे तो पूछ लिया आप सबसे .....


शेखर भाई!
मैं जबसे इस फोरम पर आ रहा हूँ तबसे मोबाइल से ही आ रहा हूँ। नहीं तो मैं भी कुछ सार्थक प्रयास करता जिससे की समस्यता दूर हो सके।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राजीव जी आपके पास काफी तकनीकी जानकारी है इस समय आप सूत्र देख रहे है, कुछ बताये यार ....मदद तो करे यार

----------


## Rated R

मुझे पता है..पर अभी मोबाईल से ऑनलाइन हूँ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रटेड भाई आप भी इस समय सूत्र देख रहे है, कुछ तो मदद करो यार आपके पास जानकारी है तो बताओ

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Mujhe pata h,kal bataunga,good night


अच्छी बात है लंबी प्रक्रिया लगती है, कल बताने का वादा करने के लिये धन्यवाद भाई

----------


## badboy123455

कोई तो बताओ......................................  .............................

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> कोई तो बताओ......................................  .............................


लगता है ये संभव नहीं , इसलिये सब चुप है भाई, पता नहीं मेरी सोच क्या क्या चीजे सोच लेती है, जिस निजी जीवन के मित्र ने कहा है की संभव है, उसकी खबर लेता हूँ .....

----------


## badboy123455

> लगता है ये संभव नहीं , इसलिये सब चुप है भाई, पता नहीं मेरी सोच क्या क्या चीजे सोच लेती है, जिस मित्र ने कहा है की संभव है, उसकी खबर लेता हूँ .....


*

आप  हमेशा नई चीज लाते हो विवाद फिर भी होता हे उस पर
 कारण की कुछ लोग ये सब जानते हे बट बताते नही हे सदस्यों को आप बताते हो इसलिए सबके आग लगती हे 

*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

रटेड भाई ने समस्या मेरी सुलझा दी है कल बताने का वादा किया है, किसी मित्र को पता हो तो आज ही बता दे, पूरी रात अपने चित्रो की views देखुंगा , की, किस तरह के मेरे चित्र अधिक पसंद या नापसंद किए जा रहे है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *चाँद भाई एक बात कहेगा बेडू 
> 
> आप  हमेशा नई चीज लाते हो विवाद फिर भी होता हे उस पर
>  कारण की कुछ लोग ये सब जानते हे बट बताते नही हे सदस्यों को आप बताते हो इसलिए सबके आग लगती हे 
> 
> *


मुझे तो लगता है बहुत लोग झूठ बोलते है, उस सूत्र मेरे राज - मैं भी एक प्रश्न किया था की नये सूत्रो का पता केसे करते है कोई नहीं बता पाया , सब बोले की हमे पता है ॥

----------


## Chandrshekhar

इस सूत्र को अब तक 118 सदस्य देख चुके है ......मदद तो करो यार ,।,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

dkj मित्र आप यही है, मदद करे यार ,,,,,,,

----------


## Chandrshekhar

राजीव भाई कुछ बोल दो सिर्फ नीचे ही दिख रहे हो भाई .......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नियामक सीमा भाभी आप यही है, कुछ बोल ही दे मित्र ....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सब आ के जा रहे है , कोई बोल ही नहीं रहा , मित्रो लादेन का घर नहीं पूछा है यार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

saam भाई नमस्कार कुछ बोले भाई ......

----------


## saam

*भाई मुझे पक्का याद हे कुछ समय पहेले फोरम के किसी भी फोटो पर हम अपना कर्सर ले जाते थे तो वह पर एक बॉक्स आता था जहा लिखा होता था की ये फोटो कितने लोगो ने देखा हे, जेसे की हमारी हार्ड डिस्क के किसी भी फोल्डर पर कर्सर ले जाने से उसकी साइज़ पता चलती हे....

अभी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहेले जो बदलाव हुआ हे उसी वक्त ये सिस्टम बंद हुई होगी शायद....*

----------


## saam

> saam भाई नमस्कार कुछ बोले भाई ......




*भाई आपको केसे पता चला की में ये सूत्र में था में जब लिख रहा था उतने वक्त में तो आपने एक पोस्ट चिपका दी....*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई मुझे पक्का याद हे कुछ समय पहेले फोरम के किसी भी फोटो पर हम अपना कर्सर ले जाते थे तो वह पर एक बॉक्स आता था जहा लिखा होता था की ये फोटो कितने लोगो ने देखा हे, जेसे की हमारी हार्ड डिस्क के किसी भी फोल्डर पर कर्सर ले जाने से उसकी साइज़ पता चलती हे....
> 
> अभी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहेले जो बदलाव हुआ हे उसी वक्त ये सिस्टम बंद हुई होगी शायद....*


महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी दी आपने , लगता है ये सुविधा समाप्त होने से अब हम चित्रो की views नहीं देख पाएंगे, ओर कोई तरीका हो सकता है क्या ?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई आपको केसे पता चला की में ये सूत्र में था में जब लिख रहा था उतने वक्त में तो आपने एक पोस्ट चिपका दी....*


भाई ये सुविधा चालू हो गयी है पेज के नीचे देख ले, .......सभी सूत्र देखने वाले दिख रहे है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी सूत्र देखने वालो से निवेदन है की मदद करे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ben ten भाई नमस्कार जी .......

----------


## satya_anveshi

नमस्कार चाँद भाई जी

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नमस्कार चाँद भाई जी


भाई कोई तरीका पता है क्या आपको ...काफी मदद मिलेगी हम सब सदस्यो को भाई

----------


## satya_anveshi

चाँद जी किस संदर्भ में मदद माँग रहे हैं?

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी किस संदर्भ में मदद माँग रहे हैं?


भाई हम सब सूत्रो मैं चित्र पोस्ट करते है, अब वो चित्र कितने सदस्यो ने देखा , ये केसे पता चले भाई ....यही प्रश्न मन मैं कोंध रहा है, इससे हम दर्शको के पसंद के ही चित्र दिखा पायेंगे, फालतू चित्र कम ही पोस्ट होगे भाई

----------


## satya_anveshi

चाँद जी विषय तो सोचने लायक है क्यूँ न तकनीकी विभाग से सक्षम सदस्य को मार्गदर्शन के लिए आमंत्रित किया जाए

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चाँद जी विषय तो सोचने लायक है क्यूँ न तकनीकी विभाग से सक्षम सदस्य को मार्गदर्शन के लिए आमंत्रित किया जाए


मित्र सभी को संदेशा भेज दिया है रात 9 बजे ही ,.....,,,,,,,,,

----------


## shakti36

> Mujhe pata h,kal bataunga,good night


*हा हा हा आप को भी जी गुड नाईट  *

----------


## satya_anveshi

चाँद जी हालाँकि मैं तकनीकी जानकार नहीं हूँ फिर भी अपना पक्ष रखता हूँ। मेरे हिसाब से यह संभव नहीं है क्योंकि मंच पर दिए गए चित्र तो खुली प्रविष्टी के रूप में होते हैं, इसमें कोई शक नहीं है कि जो कोई सदस्य मंच पर चित्रों वाला पृष्ठ देखेगा वह चित्र भी देखेगा। ऐसे में मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह निर्णय कैसे लेगा कि अमुक चित्र को इतने लोगों ने देखा है। लेकिन हाँ यदि चित्र देखने के लिए चित्र पर क्लिक करना होता तो अवश्य ही यह संभव होता।

----------


## satya_anveshi

बैड भाई आप चुप क्यों हैं

----------


## sultania

मुझे तो लगता है ये संभव नहीं, खाली पीली समय बर्बाद हो रहा है

----------


## sultania

> चाँद जी हालाँकि मैं तकनीकी जानकार नहीं हूँ फिर भी अपना पक्ष रखता हूँ। मेरे हिसाब से यह संभव नहीं है क्योंकि मंच पर दिए गए चित्र तो खुली प्रविष्टी के रूप में होते हैं, इसमें कोई शक नहीं है कि जो कोई सदस्य मंच पर चित्रों वाला पृष्ठ देखेगा वह चित्र भी देखेगा। ऐसे में मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह निर्णय कैसे लेगा कि अमुक चित्र को इतने लोगों ने देखा है। लेकिन हाँ यदि चित्र देखने के लिए चित्र पर क्लिक करना होता तो अवश्य ही यह संभव होता।


अच्छा तर्क दिया आपने

----------


## faqrudeen

चाँद भाई जान, ये सब वैब-साईट पर ही निर्भर करता है. अगर फोरम के मालिकों ने ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर लगा ही नहीं रखा होगा तो पता नहीं चल पायेगा भाई

----------


## draculla

> *भाई मुझे पक्का याद हे कुछ समय पहेले फोरम के किसी भी फोटो पर हम अपना कर्सर ले जाते थे तो वह पर एक बॉक्स आता था जहा लिखा होता था की ये फोटो कितने लोगो ने देखा हे, जेसे की हमारी हार्ड डिस्क के किसी भी फोल्डर पर कर्सर ले जाने से उसकी साइज़ पता चलती हे....
> 
> अभी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहेले जो बदलाव हुआ हे उसी वक्त ये सिस्टम बंद हुई होगी शायद....*


आप सही सोच रहे है सेम भाई.आज भी वही तरीका है.
किसी भी चित्र पर आप कर्सर रखेगें तो एक पट्टी आती है.
जिसमे सबसे पहले चित्र का नाम बाद में उसे देखने वालो की संख्या और अंत में उस चित्र का साइज लिखा होता है.
उदहारण के लिए   name: xyz.extension views: 26 size: 11 kb/b/mb

----------


## draculla

चन्दन भाई आपसे एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ.
आपने अपने सूत्र के ५ पेज भर डाले लेकिन एक भी पेज पर कोई काम की बात देखने को नहीं मिली.
काम की चीज ढूँढने के लिए पूरा सूत्र पढ़ डाला और पाया की सूत्र देखकर समय की बर्बादी हुई है.
आपने सिर्फ और सिर्फ यह दिखाने की कोशिश की है की आपके जीतनी फोरम के बारे में जानकारी नहीं है.
हम आपके नए नए जानकारी हम सभी कद्र करेंगें यदि आप उसे बिना किसी स्वार्थ के हमारे साथ शेयर करेंगें.
आप तो जानते है की हर सदस्य के पास बहुत ज्यादा वक्त नहीं होता है और जब कोई नया सूत्र बनाता है तो सदस्य उसे देखने की अवश्य चेष्टा करते है.
यदि हर सूत्र इसी प्रकार का बना तो फोरम पूरा नीरस हो जायगा मित्र.
अत: आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की आप अपने जानकारी के लिए एक सूत्र बनाये जिसमे आप फोरम से सम्बंधित सभी प्रकार की जानकारी दे सके.
हर जानकारी के लिए अलग सूत्र ना बनाये.
धन्यवाद

----------


## King_khan

भूतनाथ भाई
काश आप पहले आ गए होते तो सदस्योँ का इतना समय व्यर्थ न होता और फोरम के सर्वर पर इतना अधिक लोड भी न बढ़ता |

----------


## saam

> आप सही सोच रहे है सेम भाई.आज भी वही तरीका है.
> किसी भी चित्र पर आप कर्सर रखेगें तो एक पट्टी आती है.
> जिसमे सबसे पहले चित्र का नाम बाद में उसे देखने वालो की संख्या और अंत में उस चित्र का साइज लिखा होता है.
> उदहारण के लिए   name: xyz.extension views: 26 size: 11 kb/b/mb


*भाई मेने कल और आज आपकी प्रविष्ठी के बाद चेक किया पर मुझे ये नहीं दिख रहा हे....
क्या आपको दिख रहा हे????*

----------


## badboy123455

> बैड भाई आप चुप क्यों हैं


*
तकनीकी बातो में चुप रहना ही अच्छा हे जी 
में तो फोरम के बारे में थोडा बहुत भी मित्रों से ही सीखा हू*

----------


## pathfinder

प्रिय चाँद जी ,आप सदस्यों के साथ नई नई जानकारियां शेयर करते हैं ,इसके लिए फोरम आपका आभारी है परन्तु सूत्र में जिस प्रकार की चेलेंजिंग भाषा का प्रयोग आप करते हैं उससे घमंड की बू आती है और सभी सदस्यों को एक संदेश जाता है कि आप या तो सबको नीचा दिखने का प्रयास कर रहे हैं अथवा स्वयम को सर्वोपरी |
ध्यान रखिये इन बातों से आपका कद ऊंचा नहीं होगा बल्कि धीरे धीरे सदस्य आपके सूत्रों पर जाना ही बंद कर देंगे |
अब आप भविष्य में सभी जानकारियां केवल एक ही सूत्र में दीजिए ,अलग से सूत्र बनाने का प्रयास मत कीजियेगा और आपके लिए यह अतिआवश्यक है कि अपनी भाषा को मित्रवत बनाये रखें |
मैं नियामकों से कहकर शीघ्र ही आपके इस प्रकार के सभी सूत्रों को मर्ज करवा देता हूँ |
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> चन्दन भाई आपसे एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ.
> आपने अपने सूत्र के ५ पेज भर डाले लेकिन एक भी पेज पर कोई काम की बात देखने को नहीं मिली.
> काम की चीज ढूँढने के लिए पूरा सूत्र पढ़ डाला और पाया की सूत्र देखकर समय की बर्बादी हुई है.
> आपने सिर्फ और सिर्फ यह दिखाने की कोशिश की है की आपके जीतनी फोरम के बारे में जानकारी नहीं है.
> हम आपके नए नए जानकारी हम सभी कद्र करेंगें यदि आप उसे बिना किसी स्वार्थ के हमारे साथ शेयर करेंगें.
> आप तो जानते है की हर सदस्य के पास बहुत ज्यादा वक्त नहीं होता है और जब कोई नया सूत्र बनाता है तो सदस्य उसे देखने की अवश्य चेष्टा करते है.
> यदि हर सूत्र इसी प्रकार का बना तो फोरम पूरा नीरस हो जायगा मित्र.
> अत: आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की आप अपने जानकारी के लिए एक सूत्र बनाये जिसमे आप फोरम से सम्बंधित सभी प्रकार की जानकारी दे सके.
> हर जानकारी के लिए अलग सूत्र ना बनाये.
> धन्यवाद





> प्रिय चाँद जी ,आप सदस्यों के साथ नई नई जानकारियां शेयर करते हैं ,इसके लिए फोरम आपका आभारी है परन्तु सूत्र में जिस प्रकार की चेलेंजिंग भाषा का प्रयोग आप करते हैं उससे घमंड की बू आती है और सभी सदस्यों को एक संदेश जाता है कि आप या तो सबको नीचा दिखने का प्रयास कर रहे हैं अथवा स्वयम को सर्वोपरी |
> ध्यान रखिये इन बातों से आपका कद ऊंचा नहीं होगा बल्कि धीरे धीरे सदस्य आपके सूत्रों पर जाना ही बंद कर देंगे |
> अब आप भविष्य में सभी जानकारियां केवल एक ही सूत्र में दीजिए ,अलग से सूत्र बनाने का प्रयास मत कीजियेगा और आपके लिए यह अतिआवश्यक है कि अपनी भाषा को मित्रवत बनाये रखें |
> मैं नियामकों से कहकर शीघ्र ही आपके इस प्रकार के सभी सूत्रों को मर्ज करवा देता हूँ |
> धन्यवाद |


हार्दिक आभार आपका ........वैसे ये सूत्र मैंने मदद मांगने के लिये बनाया है, कहीं भी नहीं लिखा है की मैं इस बात को जानता हूँ, अगर मैंने किसी का अपमान किया है तो जरूर ही मुझे नियमानुसार दंड मिलना चाहिए ताकि मेरे लिये ये सबक ओर सभी सदस्यो के लिये उदाहरण बन सके ....धन्यवाद

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई मेने कल और आज आपकी प्रविष्ठी के बाद चेक किया पर मुझे ये नहीं दिख रहा हे....
> क्या आपको दिख रहा हे????*


मुझे भी नहीं दिखा भाई, कोई बात नहीं ........

----------


## Rated R

> आप सही सोच रहे है सेम भाई.आज भी वही तरीका है.
> किसी भी चित्र पर आप कर्सर रखेगें तो एक पट्टी आती है.
> जिसमे सबसे पहले चित्र का नाम बाद में उसे देखने वालो की संख्या और अंत में उस चित्र का साइज लिखा होता है.
> उदहारण के लिए   name: xyz.extension views: 26 size: 11 kb/b/mb


मुझे भी यही पता है की किसी ही चित्र पर कर्सर ले जाने से ही उसकी व्यूस पता चल जाती है.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *भाई मुझे पक्का याद हे कुछ समय पहेले फोरम के किसी भी फोटो पर हम अपना कर्सर ले जाते थे तो वह पर एक बॉक्स आता था जहा लिखा होता था की ये फोटो कितने लोगो ने देखा हे, जेसे की हमारी हार्ड डिस्क के किसी भी फोल्डर पर कर्सर ले जाने से उसकी साइज़ पता चलती हे....
> 
> अभी फोरम पर कुछ दिन पहेले जो बदलाव हुआ हे उसी वक्त ये सिस्टम बंद हुई होगी शायद....*


आप भी अच्छी तकनीकी जानकारी रखते हो भाई ....उचित बात कही ॥सत्य

----------


## Rated R

एक और तरीका है रुको अभी screenshot लगता हूँ...  (दो मिनट लगेंगे.....)

----------


## Rated R

किसी भी चित्रयुक्त सूत्र में जाए और उस चित्र पर जिसकी आपको व्यूस जाननी है उसपर right click करें...एक ऑप्शन आएगा view image info उसपर क्लिक करें..एक बॉक्स  आएगा उसमें आपको फोटो की साइज़ और व्यूस  सभी देखने को मिल जाएँगी.....

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी भी चित्रयुक्त सूत्र में जाए और उस चित्र पर जिसकी आपको व्यूस जाननी है उसपर right click करें...एक ऑप्शन आएगा view image info उसपर क्लिक करें..एक बॉक्स  आएगा उसमें आपको फोटो की साइज़ और व्यूस  सभी देखने को मिल जाएँगी.....


मित्र आप अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है हार्दिक धन्यवाद ...पर चित्र पे राइट क्लिक मैं ये आप्शन  आ पा रहा है मुझसे, 
ये आप्शन आ रहे है 
save image as
copy image url
copy image
open image in new tab
inspect element

अब केसे करू भाई जी .....धन्यवाद भाई

----------


## Rated R

@chandrshekhar 
कौन सा ब्राउसर है आपके पास?
मेरे पास mozilla firefox 3.6 है..

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> @chandrshekhar 
> कौन सा ब्राउसर है आपके पास?
> मेरे पास mozilla firefox 3.6 है..


मित्र मेरे पास google chrome है .......भाई

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई ये मेरे को भी नहीं दिख रहा हे 

जो इनके पास हे वो ही मेरे पास हे

----------


## Rated R

> मित्र मेरे पास google chrome है .......भाई


Google Chrome में कुछ पता नहीं चल रहा है.पता नहीं ये फंक्शन उसमें है भी या नहीं...
क्यूंकि मैं गूगल क्रोम यूस नहीं करता हूँ...
जो यूस करता होगा वही बता पायेगा......  :music:

----------


## sushilnkt

भाई चाँद जी .. मेने यूज कर के देखा हे 
जो आप देखना चाहते हे 
वो फोटो के ऊपर में लेफ्ट में राईट किलिक करो 
तब ये ओपसन आ जाएगा जो ये बता रहे हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> Google Chrome में कुछ पता नहीं चल रहा है.पता नहीं ये फंक्शन उसमें है भी या नहीं...
> क्यूंकि मैं गूगल क्रोम यूस नहीं करता हूँ...
> जो यूस करता होगा वही बता पायेगा......  :music:


मित्र अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो आप, मैं firefox लोड कर रहा हूँ ...स्लो नेट कनेकसन से आता हूँ, लोड करके देखता हूँ, सार्थक मदद के लिये हार्दिक आभार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई चाँद जी .. मेने यूज कर के देखा हे 
> जो आप देखना चाहते हे 
> वो फोटो के ऊपर में लेफ्ट में राईट किलिक करो 
> तब ये ओपसन आ जाएगा जो ये बता रहे हे


भाई आप भी  firefox  use करते हो क्या, अब मैं भी करूंगा .......

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई आप भी  firefox  use करते हो क्या, अब मैं भी करूंगा .......


नहीं भाई आप जो यूज कर रहे हे 
वो ही में कर रहा हु 
फोटो से ऊपर की साइड में किलिक कर के देखो यार

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> नहीं भाई आप जो यूज कर रहे हे 
> वो ही में कर रहा हु 
> फोटो से ऊपर की साइड में किलिक कर के देखो यार


भाई संभव हो तो स्क्रीन शॉट डाल दो भाई ...वैसे आप बोल रहे हो तो  होता ही होगा

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई संभव हो तो स्क्रीन शॉट डाल दो भाई ...वैसे आप बोल रहे हो तो  होता ही होगा


भाई आप फोटो के जहा ऊपर हम लिखते हे 
और निचे फोटो rahti हे .. uske bich में किलिक kare

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी भी चित्रयुक्त सूत्र में जाए और उस चित्र पर जिसकी आपको व्यूस जाननी है उसपर right click करें...एक ऑप्शन आएगा view image info उसपर क्लिक करें..एक बॉक्स  आएगा उसमें आपको फोटो की साइज़ और व्यूस  सभी देखने को मिल जाएँगी.....


बिलकुल सत्य , firefox मैं ये ओपसन है , लोड करके देख लिया , आपके चित्र को 12 views मिल चुके है , सार्थक सही मदद करने ओर इससे सभी का जानकारी ज्यादा करने के लिये हार्दिक धन्यवाद , सलाम आपको मित्र

----------


## Chandrshekhar

कुछ सदस्यो ने मदद करने की बजाय मुझे उल्टा ही फटकारा है , उनको भी हार्दिक धन्यवाद , देख ले ओर कुछ सीख भी ले मित्र, ये जानकारी मुझे तो बिलकुल भी नहीं थी , अब मैं fire fox से ही आऊँगा

----------


## groopji

> प्रिय चाँद जी ,आप सदस्यों के साथ नई नई जानकारियां शेयर करते हैं ,इसके लिए फोरम आपका आभारी है परन्तु सूत्र में जिस प्रकार की चेलेंजिंग भाषा का प्रयोग आप करते हैं उससे घमंड की बू आती है और सभी सदस्यों को एक संदेश जाता है कि आप या तो सबको नीचा दिखने का प्रयास कर रहे हैं अथवा स्वयम को सर्वोपरी |
> ध्यान रखिये इन बातों से आपका कद ऊंचा नहीं होगा बल्कि धीरे धीरे सदस्य आपके सूत्रों पर जाना ही बंद कर देंगे |
> अब आप भविष्य में सभी जानकारियां केवल एक ही सूत्र में दीजिए ,अलग से सूत्र बनाने का प्रयास मत कीजियेगा और आपके लिए यह अतिआवश्यक है कि अपनी भाषा को मित्रवत बनाये रखें |
> मैं नियामकों से कहकर शीघ्र ही आपके इस प्रकार के सभी सूत्रों को मर्ज करवा देता हूँ |
> धन्यवाद |





> चन्दन भाई आपसे एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ.
> आपने अपने सूत्र के ५ पेज भर डाले लेकिन एक भी पेज पर कोई काम की बात देखने को नहीं मिली.
> काम की चीज ढूँढने के लिए पूरा सूत्र पढ़ डाला और पाया की सूत्र देखकर समय की बर्बादी हुई है.
> आपने सिर्फ और सिर्फ यह दिखाने की कोशिश की है की आपके जीतनी फोरम के बारे में जानकारी नहीं है.
> हम आपके नए नए जानकारी हम सभी कद्र करेंगें यदि आप उसे बिना किसी स्वार्थ के हमारे साथ शेयर करेंगें.
> आप तो जानते है की हर सदस्य के पास बहुत ज्यादा वक्त नहीं होता है और जब कोई नया सूत्र बनाता है तो सदस्य उसे देखने की अवश्य चेष्टा करते है.
> यदि हर सूत्र इसी प्रकार का बना तो फोरम पूरा नीरस हो जायगा मित्र.
> अत: आपसे नम्र निवेदन है की आप अपने जानकारी के लिए एक सूत्र बनाये जिसमे आप फोरम से सम्बंधित सभी प्रकार की जानकारी दे सके.
> हर जानकारी के लिए अलग सूत्र ना बनाये.
> धन्यवाद




उपरोक्त मित्रों ने चाँद भाई को बहुत सी हिदायतें दी है घमंडी कहा है वैगेरा वगेरा , पर मै सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहूँगा की अगर ----

आपको पता था तो आपने ये जानकारी क्यों नहीं दी

अगर ये सूत्र पहले से बना हुआ है तो उसका प्रचार क्यों नहीं किया 

अगर सदस्य पूछ रहा है तो बिना पूरा सूत्र पढ़े आपने ये कैसे अनुमान लगा लिया की यहाँ चैलेंज दिया जा रहा है 

मैंने भी कुछ सूत्र ऐसे बना दिए थे जो पहले से बने हुए थे पर उन सभी सूत्रों को क्षमा सहित मर्ज करवाने का अनुरोध भी कर दिया था 

सूत्रधार अगर किसी विशेष जानकारी का सूत्र अलग से बनाता है तो बहुत अच्छा है क्योकि वो सूत्र हिंदी की शब्दों के साथ ही गूगल जैसे सर्च इंजन पर भी आप्टिमाईज होता है और फोरम के बाहर से भी लोग यहाँ पर आते है

मैंने चंद भाई के कई सूत्रों पर कुछ सदस्यों की प्रविष्टियो को देखा है जो कहते है ये तो मुझे पहले से पता था ......... ऐसा तो मै कर चूका .......






> कुछ सदस्यो ने मदद करने की बजाय मुझे उल्टा ही फटकारा है , उनको भी हार्दिक धन्यवाद , देख ले ओर कुछ सीख भी ले मित्र, ये जानकारी मुझे तो बिलकुल भी नहीं थी , अब मैं fire fox से ही आऊँगा



मित्र आपका बहुत बहुत आभार जो सूत्र बना कर एक और नया ज्ञान दिया 

मुझे ये जान कर बहुत खिन्नता हुई की प्रशासक महोदय ने बिना पुरे सूत्र को पढ़े या मनन किये हुए आप को घमंडी कह 

खैर जो भी हुआ आप एक बार फिर से ++ के हक़दार है साथ ही रेटेड मित्र को भी ++

----------


## Chandrshekhar

ग्रूप जी का हार्दिक आभार, धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> किसी भी चित्रयुक्त सूत्र में जाए और उस चित्र पर जिसकी आपको व्यूस जाननी है उसपर right click करें...एक ऑप्शन आएगा view image info उसपर क्लिक करें..एक बॉक्स  आएगा उसमें आपको फोटो की साइज़ और व्यूस  सभी देखने को मिल जाएँगी.....


वाह भाई यह भी तरीका काम कर रहा है और मेरा वाला तरीका भी..
हाँ लेकिन सिर्फ फायरफोक्स में ही.
अन्य ब्राउजर पर यह काम नहीं कर रहा है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++अ++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  +++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## draculla

> उपरोक्त मित्रों ने चाँद भाई को बहुत सी हिदायतें दी है घमंडी कहा है वैगेरा वगेरा , पर मै सिर्फ इतना कहना चाहूँगा की अगर ----
> 
> आपको पता था तो आपने ये जानकारी क्यों नहीं दी
> 
> अगर ये सूत्र पहले से बना हुआ है तो उसका प्रचार क्यों नहीं किया 
> 
> अगर सदस्य पूछ रहा है तो बिना पूरा सूत्र पढ़े आपने ये कैसे अनुमान लगा लिया की यहाँ चैलेंज दिया जा रहा है 
> 
> मैंने भी कुछ सूत्र ऐसे बना दिए थे जो पहले से बने हुए थे पर उन सभी सूत्रों को क्षमा सहित मर्ज करवाने का अनुरोध भी कर दिया था 
> ...


ज्ञान तो चन्दन भाई ने नहीं दिया है वह ज्ञान मैंने और रेटेड आर ने दिया है.
लेकिन हाँ चन्दन इसके निम्मित जरुर बने है.
इसका उदहारण आपने इन्हें पॉइंट देकर कर दिया है.
अफ़सोस की मुझे किसी ने थैंक्स तक नहीं बोला.:)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ज्ञान तो चन्दन भाई ने नहीं दिया है वह ज्ञान मैंने और रेटेड आर ने दिया है.
> लेकिन हाँ चन्दन इसके निम्मित जरुर बने है.
> इसका उदहारण आपने इन्हें पॉइंट देकर कर दिया है.
> अफ़सोस की मुझे किसी ने थैंक्स तक नहीं बोला.:)



इस पोस्ट के पहले आपको दिया ना, मदद के लिये आभार

----------


## draculla

> भाई जी चिंता ना करे , इस फोरम पे एक से एक विद्वान है , अगर ये हो सकता है , तो काफी सदस्यो को तो पता ही होगा,  
> वे जानकारी दे देंगे





> लगता है ये संभव नहीं , इसलिये सब चुप है भाई, पता नहीं मेरी सोच क्या क्या चीजे सोच लेती है, जिस निजी जीवन के मित्र ने कहा है की संभव है, उसकी खबर लेता हूँ .....





> मुझे तो लगता है बहुत लोग झूठ बोलते है, उस सूत्र मेरे राज - मैं भी एक प्रश्न किया था की नये सूत्रो का पता केसे करते है कोई नहीं बता पाया , सब बोले की हमे पता है ॥





> इस सूत्र को अब तक 118 सदस्य देख चुके है ......मदद तो करो यार ,।,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,





> dkj मित्र आप यही है, मदद करे यार ,,,,,,,





> राजीव भाई कुछ बोल दो सिर्फ नीचे ही दिख रहे हो भाई .......





> नियामक सीमा भाभी आप यही है, कुछ बोल ही दे मित्र ....





> सब आ के जा रहे है , कोई बोल ही नहीं रहा , मित्रो लादेन का घर नहीं पूछा है यार





> saam भाई नमस्कार कुछ बोले भाई ......




ग्रुप भी मुझे तो चन्दन भी के इन्हीं पोस्ट से लगा की ये मदद नहीं बल्कि नागरिक का गुस्सा दूसरे सदस्यों पर उतार रहे है और उनका नाम ले लेकर चेलेंज कर रहे है.
इसीलिए मैंने एक मित्र होने के नाते उन्हें बात समझाई.वरना जो पाथ जी ने कहा है उसे सत्य होते देर नहीं लगेगी की इनके सूत्र को देखने वालो की संख्या कम हो जायेगी.
वैसे आगे इनकी मर्जी.फोरम तो सब का है ये कुछ भी करने को स्वतंत्र है.
यदि मेरी बात का बुरा लगा है तो खेद है.

----------


## draculla

> इस पोस्ट के पहले आपको दिया ना, मदद के लिये आभार


हाँ मिल गया.
और कोई मदद हो तो जरुर बताइयेगा.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ग्रुप भी मुझे तो चन्दन भी के इन्हीं पोस्ट से लगा की ये मदद नहीं बल्कि नागरिक का गुस्सा दूसरे सदस्यों पर उतार रहे है और उनका नाम ले लेकर चेलेंज कर रहे है.
> इसीलिए मैंने एक मित्र होने के नाते उन्हें बात समझाई.वरना जो पाथ जी ने कहा है उसे सत्य होते देर नहीं लगेगी की इनके सूत्र को देखने वालो की संख्या कम हो जायेगी.
> वैसे आगे इनकी मर्जी.फोरम तो सब का है ये कुछ भी करने को स्वतंत्र है.
> यदि मेरी बात का बुरा लगा है तो खेद है.


भाई कब मैंने सदस्यो का नाम लिया पोस्ट तो दो, उनसे माफी मांग लूँ मुझे तो मिल या दिख ही नहीं रही, ये सूत्र मैंने मदद मांगने के लिये बनाया है, इस तरह ग्रुप बना के मेरे सूत्रो के बारे मैं बहकाना सीधे तोर पे नियम भंग है भाई .....आपकी काफी इज्ज़त करता हूँ, झूठ ना लिखे, सदस्यो की नाम वाली पोस्ट कोट करे, मैंने किसी सदस्य का नाम नहीं लिखा है

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मित्रो ड्रेकुला जी जिस नागरिक नामक सदस्य की बात कर रहे है , मैंने तो उनसे मदद ही मांगी है इस विषय पे वो भी आपकी पोस्ट से काफी पहले , अब मदद मांगना अपमान है , आज पता चला 
ग्रुप बना के किसी को बदनाम ना करे 

http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=88295

कल रात 9 बजे ....आश्चर्य है .......

----------


## satya_anveshi

> चाँद जी हालाँकि मैं तकनीकी जानकार नहीं हूँ फिर भी अपना पक्ष रखता हूँ। मेरे हिसाब से यह संभव नहीं है क्योंकि मंच पर दिए गए चित्र तो खुली प्रविष्टी के रूप में होते हैं, इसमें कोई शक नहीं है कि जो कोई सदस्य मंच पर चित्रों वाला पृष्ठ देखेगा वह चित्र भी देखेगा। ऐसे में मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह निर्णय कैसे लेगा कि अमुक चित्र को इतने लोगों ने देखा है। लेकिन हाँ यदि चित्र देखने के लिए चित्र पर क्लिक करना होता तो अवश्य ही यह संभव होता।


भाई मुझे यह समझ नहीं आ रहा है कि मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह कैसे पता लगाता है। मुझे क्यों समझ में नहीं आ रहा है इसका कारण मैं अपनी पहले की प्रविष्टी(ऊपर कोट में दिया है) में बता चुका हूँ। कृपया कोई भाई मुझे भी समझा दे।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई मुझे यह समझ नहीं आ रहा है कि मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह कैसे पता लगाता है। मुझे क्यों समझ में नहीं आ रहा है इसका कारण मैं अपनी पहले की प्रविष्टी(ऊपर कोट में दिया है) में बता चुका हूँ। कृपया कोई भाई मुझे भी समझा दे।


जरूर मित्र किसी सदस्य को पता होगा तो वे जरूर जानकारी देंगे आपको ......

----------


## Chandrshekhar

मैं रटेड भाई का पुनः हार्दिक शुक्रगुजार हूँ जिनहोने मेरी मदद की, इससे पूरे सदस्यो को लाभ होगा

----------


## draculla

> मित्रो ड्रेकुला जी जिस नागरिक नामक सदस्य की बात कर रहे है , मैंने तो उनसे मदद ही मांगी है इस विषय पे वो भी आपकी पोस्ट से काफी पहले , अब मदद मांगना अपमान है , आज पता चला 
> ग्रुप बना के किसी को बदनाम ना करे 
> 
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/member.php?u=88295
> 
> कल रात 9 बजे ....आश्चर्य है .......


मैंने आपको अपमानित करने की कोशिश नहीं की है.
मैंने ग्रुप जी की बात पर अपनी बात स्पष्ट की है.
यदि आपको लगता है की मैंने आपको अपमानित किया है को मुझे इसका खेद है.
ना जाने क्यों मुझे लागत है की अब आप पहले वाले चन्दन है रहे.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने आपको अपमानित करने की कोशिश नहीं की है.
> मैंने ग्रुप जी की बात पर अपनी बात स्पष्ट की है.
> यदि आपको लगता है की मैंने आपको अपमानित किया है को मुझे इसका खेद है.
> ना जाने क्यों मुझे लागत है की अब आप पहले वाले चन्दन है रहे.


आपका खेद प्रकट करने के लिये मैं भी आपका सदा आभारी रहूँगा भाई ......धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

> भाई मुझे यह समझ नहीं आ रहा है कि मंच का सॉफ्टवेयर यह कैसे पता लगाता है। मुझे क्यों समझ में नहीं आ रहा है इसका कारण मैं अपनी पहले की प्रविष्टी(ऊपर कोट में दिया है) में बता चुका हूँ। कृपया कोई भाई मुझे भी समझा दे।


किसी चित्र को देखने वालो की संख्या, चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखने वालो की संख्या के बराबर होता है.
अत: जितने सदस्य चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखेंगें उतने की सदस्य चित्र को भी देखेंगें.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> किसी चित्र को देखने वालो की संख्या, चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखने वालो की संख्या के बराबर होता है.
> अत: जितने सदस्य चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखेंगें उतने की सदस्य चित्र को भी देखेंगें.


बहुत ही बहुमूलय नयी जानकारी है मेरे लिये मित्र, हार्दिक धन्यवाद फिर से आपका

----------


## Rated R

> किसी चित्र को देखने वालो की संख्या, चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखने वालो की संख्या के बराबर होता है.
> अत: जितने सदस्य चित्र वाले पोस्ट को देखेंगें उतने की सदस्य चित्र को भी देखेंगें.


हाँ....लेकिन मुझे लगता है की व्यूस सिर्फ उसी चित्र के दिखेंगे जिसे कंप्यूटर से अपलोड किया गया है...
ना की उसके जो की किसी दुसरे साईट से कॉपी किया गया हो......

----------


## draculla

> हाँ....लेकिन मुझे लगता है की व्यूस सिर्फ उसी चित्र के दिखेंगे जिसे कंप्यूटर से अपलोड किया गया है...
> ना की उसके जो की किसी दुसरे साईट से कॉपी किया गया हो......


चित्रों के viewer की संख्या browser के द्वारा पता चलता है.शायद इसमें साईट की कोई भूमिका नहीं होती है.
यदि साईट की भूमिका होती तो सभी browser में चित्रों को देखने वालो की संख्या का पता चलता है.
लेकिन यह सिर्फ फायरफोक्स में दिखता है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सभी मित्रो को धन्यवाद, सूत्र सार्थक ओर उपयोगी बना दिया है रेटेड भाई ओर ड्रेकुला भाई ने, नियामको से निवेदन है की अब इसे बंद किया जाय, सारी जानकारी मिल चुकी है, सभी सदस्यो के हित मैं सूत्र है, .....

----------


## draculla

लेकिन एक समस्या है!
यदि चित्र manage attachment से डालेगें तो देखने वालो के संख्या का पता नहीं चलेगा.
लेकिन आप सीधे insert image से चित्र को अपलोड करेंगें तभी आपको चित्र को देखने वालो की संख्या का पता चलेगा.

----------


## RAM GAUTAM

chandrashekhar ji ek bina mangi salah de raha hun agar sahi na lage to wapas kar den.mai ye batana chahta hun aap ek sutra banao jiska nam rakho ''kuchh anjani jankari jo forum se hi li gayi hai'' aur isi tarah ki sabhi jankari ka sangrah usme kiya jaye, aur log madad karna chahe to ve bhi karen. Sabhi jankari ek jagah mil sakegi. Shukriya....

----------


## draculla

> chandrashekhar ji ek bina mangi salah de raha hun agar sahi na lage to wapas kar den.mai ye batana chahta hun aap ek sutra banao jiska nam rakho ''kuchh anjani jankari jo forum se hi li gayi hai'' aur isi tarah ki sabhi jankari ka sangrah usme kiya jaye, aur log madad karna chahe to ve bhi karen. Sabhi jankari ek jagah mil sakegi. Shukriya....


ये बहुत अच्छा विचार है.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> chandrashekhar ji ek bina mangi salah de raha hun agar sahi na lage to wapas kar den.mai ye batana chahta hun aap ek sutra banao jiska nam rakho ''kuchh anjani jankari jo forum se hi li gayi hai'' aur isi tarah ki sabhi jankari ka sangrah usme kiya jaye, aur log madad karna chahe to ve bhi karen. Sabhi jankari ek jagah mil sakegi. Shukriya....


मेरा राज- काफी कम समय मैं फोरम की सारी बाते पोस्ट देखे जाने
http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10527

ये सूत्र अभी बंद नहीं हुआ है, सभी से पुनः निवेदन यहा भी करता हूँ की वाहा जानकारी भी जानकारी दे, हार्दिक धन्यवाद राम गोतम जी

----------


## draculla

> मेरा राज- काफी कम समय मैं फोरम की सारी बाते पोस्ट देखे जाने
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthread.php?t=10527
> 
> ये सूत्र अभी बंद नहीं हुआ है, सभी से पुनः निवेदन यहा भी करता हूँ की वाहा जानकारी भी जानकारी दे, हार्दिक धन्यवाद राम गोतम जी



मैंने एक जानकारी दी है.
यदि आपके पास कोई दूसरा तरीका है तो बताइए.

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मैंने एक जानकारी दी है.
> यदि आपके पास कोई दूसरा तरीका है तो बताइए.


भाई  आपने अच्छा बताया है, मैं यही करता हूँ, दुसरा कोई मिलेगा  तो जरूर ब्ताऊंगा

----------


## Rajeev

> राजीव जी आपके पास काफी तकनीकी जानकारी है इस समय आप सूत्र देख रहे है, कुछ बताये यार ....मदद तो करे यार


क्षमा करें चाँद भाई कल रात्रि को मैं मोबाइल से लोगिन था,
इस कारण वश मैं आपके सूत्र में उत्तर नहीं दे पा रहा था |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> क्षमा करें चाँद भाई कल रात्रि को मैं मोबाइल से लोगिन था,
> इस कारण वश मैं आपके सूत्र में उत्तर नहीं दे पा रहा था |


कोई बात नहीं भाई , आपका संदेशा देख लिया था , धन्यवाद

----------


## Sandeep1990

..................

----------


## NaKShtR

यह आवश्यक नही है की देखे गए view सिर्फ फोरम के ही हो , direct लिंक किये गए सभी चित्र चाहे किसी भी साईट या फोरम से देखे जाए , उनके views काउंट होते है अतः यह तरीका ओचित्य हिन् है |

शुक्रिया |

----------


## Rated R

> यह आवश्यक नही है की देखे गए view सिर्फ फोरम के ही हो , direct लिंक किये गए सभी चित्र चाहे किसी भी साईट या फोरम से देखे जाए , उनके views काउंट होते है अतः यह तरीका ओचित्य हिन् है |
> 
> शुक्रिया |


डाइरेक्ट  अपलोडेड  पर शायद ये मापदंड लागू होता होगा,लेकिन कंप्यूटर के  द्वारा अपलोडेड चित्रों के ऊपर ये मापदंड नहीं बैठता है......  :)

----------


## badboy123455

> यह आवश्यक नही है की देखे गए view सिर्फ फोरम के ही हो , direct लिंक किये गए सभी चित्र चाहे किसी भी साईट या फोरम से देखे जाए , उनके views काउंट होते है अतः यह तरीका ओचित्य हिन् है |
> 
> शुक्रिया |



*मित्र जेसे में ड्रॉप बॉक्स से कुछ डालूँगा तो वो जितनी जगह फोटो डाला हे वो सब काउंट होगा*

----------


## pathfinder

> मुझे ये जान कर बहुत खिन्नता हुई की प्रशासक महोदय ने बिना पुरे सूत्र को पढ़े या मनन किये हुए आप को घमंडी कह


प्रिय गुरुप जी ,मेरी प्रविष्टि उन शिकायतों की प्रतिक्रिया है जो इस सूत्र की प्रथम प्रविष्टि की शिकायत के रूप में प्राप्त हुयी हैं |फोरम के प्रत्येक सदस्य के सम्मान की रक्षा करना  प्रबंधन की ज़िम्मेदारी है |

----------


## Krish13

मै कल से घर पर नही था इसलिये इस सूत्र को अभी देखा है
किसी चित्र को कितनी बार देखा गया है ये जानना बिलकुल आसान है
जिस सूत्र मेँ चित्र है उस सूत्र के  सामने एक पेँसिल जैसा चिन्ह दिखता है (रिप्लाइज और वियू के आसपास) उस पेँसिल जैसे चिन्ह पर क्लिक करिये
उस सूत्र के सभी चित्रोँ की लिस्ट चित्र के वियू और साइज के साथ आपके सामने होगी।
इसे जानने के लिये किसी विशेष ब्राउजर की जरुरत नही है॥

----------


## Krish13

जैसे आपको देखना है कृषि दर्शन सूत्र मेँ कितने चित्र है और उन्हे कितनी बार देखा गया है तो ये जानने के लिये इस लिँक पर क्लिक करिये
http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...chments&t=4354

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> मै कल से घर पर नही था इसलिये इस सूत्र को अभी देखा है
> किसी चित्र को कितनी बार देखा गया है ये जानना बिलकुल आसान है
> जिस सूत्र मेँ चित्र है उस सूत्र के  सामने एक पेँसिल जैसा चिन्ह दिखता है (रिप्लाइज और वियू के आसपास) उस पेँसिल जैसे चिन्ह पर क्लिक करिये
> उस सूत्र के सभी चित्रोँ की लिस्ट चित्र के वियू और साइज के साथ आपके सामने होगी।
> इसे जानने के लिये किसी विशेष ब्राउजर की जरुरत नही है॥


मान गए भाई, मान गए ध्नंय हो भाई, सबसे आसान , सर्वोत्त्म जानकारी, ..सबसे सरल , उत्तम .++ दो बार इसके लिये ....

----------


## NaKShtR

> मै कल से घर पर नही था इसलिये इस सूत्र को अभी देखा है
> किसी चित्र को कितनी बार देखा गया है ये जानना बिलकुल आसान है
> जिस सूत्र मेँ चित्र है उस सूत्र के  सामने एक पेँसिल जैसा चिन्ह दिखता है (रिप्लाइज और वियू के आसपास) उस पेँसिल जैसे चिन्ह पर क्लिक करिये
> उस सूत्र के सभी चित्रोँ की लिस्ट चित्र के वियू और साइज के साथ आपके सामने होगी।
> इसे जानने के लिये किसी विशेष ब्राउजर की जरुरत नही है॥





> जैसे आपको देखना है कृषि दर्शन सूत्र मेँ कितने चित्र है और उन्हे कितनी बार देखा गया है तो ये जानने के लिये इस लिँक पर क्लिक करिये
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...chments&t=4354





> मान गए भाई, मान गए ध्नंय हो भाई, सबसे आसान , सर्वोत्त्म जानकारी, ..सबसे सरल , उत्तम .++ दो बार इसके लिये ....


बहुत खूब          |

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> जैसे आपको देखना है कृषि दर्शन सूत्र मेँ कितने चित्र है और उन्हे कितनी बार देखा गया है तो ये जानने के लिये इस लिँक पर क्लिक करिये
> http://forum.hindivichar.com/misc.php...chments&t=4354


आप इस लिंक को रेपलाय विथ कोट करके कॉपी करे फिर जिस सूत्र की views देखनी है उस सूत्र का नंबर इस मैं दिये नंबर 4354 से बदल दे, ब्राउज़ करे, views का मजा ले .....कृष भाई का हार्दिक धन्यवाद

----------


## Krish13

> मान गए भाई, मान गए ध्नंय हो भाई, सबसे आसान , सर्वोत्त्म जानकारी, ..सबसे सरल , उत्तम .++ दो बार इसके लिये ....


धन्यवाद चाँद भाई...........

----------


## draculla

> मै कल से घर पर नही था इसलिये इस सूत्र को अभी देखा है
> किसी चित्र को कितनी बार देखा गया है ये जानना बिलकुल आसान है
> जिस सूत्र मेँ चित्र है उस सूत्र के  सामने एक पेँसिल जैसा चिन्ह दिखता है (रिप्लाइज और वियू के आसपास) उस पेँसिल जैसे चिन्ह पर क्लिक करिये
> उस सूत्र के सभी चित्रोँ की लिस्ट चित्र के वियू और साइज के साथ आपके सामने होगी।
> इसे जानने के लिये किसी विशेष ब्राउजर की जरुरत नही है॥


वाह क्रिश भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद...

----------


## Krish13

> वाह क्रिश भाई बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद...


आपका भी बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद भाई

----------


## King_khan

मान गए मुरली वाले आपको 
आपका कृष नाम ऐसे ही नही है |
उचित जानकारी बाँटने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद |

----------


## Krish13

> मान गए मुरली वाले आपको 
> आपका कृष नाम ऐसे ही नही है |
> उचित जानकारी बाँटने के लिए हार्दिक धन्यवाद |


शुक्रिया खान भाई............

----------


## Krish13

अपने फोरम पर एक ऐसी लिँक है जिसकी सहायता से ये पता चलता है कि आपने फोरम पर कितने चित्र पोस्ट किये है और किस सूत्र मेँ किये है तथा किस  चित्र को कितनी बार डाउनलोड किया गया है
यहीँ से आप किसी भी चित्र को चिन्हित करके सूत्र से हटा भी सकते है और आपकी पोस्ट संख्या कम भी नही होगी
http://forum.hindivichar.com/profile....ditattachments

----------


## Rated R

आपको धन्यवाद कृष जी...   :clap:

----------


## Chandrshekhar

सहयोग के लिए सभी मित्रो को फिर से धन्यवाद , आशा है सभी सीख गए होंगे

----------


## satya_anveshi

मित्रों मेरी भी एक जिज्ञासा है, क्या हम ये जान सकते हैं कि हमारे सूत्र पर कौन कौन माननीय सदस्य पधार चुके हैं?

----------


## King_khan

> मित्रों मेरी भी एक जिज्ञासा है, क्या हम ये जान सकते हैं कि हमारे सूत्र पर कौन कौन माननीय सदस्य पधार चुके हैं?


मित्र मेरे विचार से ये सम्भव नही है आप केवल सदस्योँ की आपके सूत्र पर की गई प्रविष्टियोँ के आधार पर ही जान सकते हैँ |

----------


## satya_anveshi

भाई एक प्रश्न और है, क्या हाल ही में हमारे मंच में कुछ तकनीकी परिवर्तन किए गए हैं?

----------


## Rajeev

> भाई एक प्रश्न और है, क्या हाल ही में हमारे मंच में कुछ तकनीकी परिवर्तन किए गए हैं?


जी हां मित्र ................

----------


## satya_anveshi

> जी हां मित्र ................


धन्यवाद भाई जी। भाई जी कृपया थोड़ा विस्तार में बताएँ।

----------


## Rajeev

> धन्यवाद भाई जी। भाई जी कृपया थोड़ा विस्तार में बताएँ।


मित्र फोरम की हर नई सुविधाएँ,
फोरम के हर अपग्रेड के बाद ही प्रारंभ होते है |

*1) ये पहले एक दम फासला-फासला हुआ आता था |*


*ये भी पहले नहीं लिखा हुआ आता था, मगर फोरम अपग्रेड होने के कुछ देर पश्चात आ गया |*


*अगर हम किसी सूत्र में भ्रमण कर रहें होगे, तो सूत्र के सबसे नीचे में यहाँ देखाएगा और भी कितने सदस्य इस सूत्र का भ्रमण कर रहें होगे तो उनका भी प्रयोक्ता नाम यहाँ देखाई देगा |*


और भी बहुत अच्छी सुविधाएँ भविष्य में प्रारंभ होगी |

----------


## satya_anveshi

> मित्र फोरम की हर नई सुविधाएँ,फोरम के हर अपग्रेड के बाद ही प्रारंभ होते है |और भी बहुत अच्छी सुविधाएँ भविष्य में प्रारंभ होगी।


धन्यवाद राजीव भाई जी। आपको सम्मान (रेप्यूटेशन)

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा ज्ञान प्राप्त हो रहा है, सभी प्रश्न कर्ता ओर उत्तर दाता  को धन्यवाद

----------


## groopji

> ज्ञान तो चन्दन भाई ने नहीं दिया है वह ज्ञान मैंने और रेटेड आर ने दिया है.
> लेकिन हाँ चन्दन इसके निम्मित जरुर बने है.
> इसका उदहारण आपने इन्हें पॉइंट देकर कर दिया है.
> अफ़सोस की मुझे किसी ने थैंक्स तक नहीं बोला.:)



माफ करना मित्र आपकी बात पर देरी से नजर गई उस समय मेरे पास देने को कुछ नहीं था अब आप स्वीकार करें 

क्षमा सहित

----------

